# Temp. gauge quit working on Mahindra 1626.



## flyboy940 (Jun 7, 2021)

Where is temp. gauge sensor located on Mahindra 1626 engine. Thanks to anyone who can help.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Normally, the temperature sensor is mounted up front of the engine near the thermostat housing. Should have one wire attached. Remove this wire and touch it to ground... Your temperature gauge should read full scale


----------



## flyboy940 (Jun 7, 2021)

Thanks Big T I'll try this tomorrow, once again thanks.


----------



## flyboy940 (Jun 7, 2021)

flyboy940 said:


> Thanks Big T I'll try this tomorrow, once again thanks.


Hey Big T I tried what you said and looking around the front of engine I noticed a loose wire with a spade terminal end on it. I looked around further and found a spade terminal with no wire on it under the radiator hose I thought no pain no gain. I pluged it on and presto the gauge worked. I want to thank you so much for solving my problem. Bob Eaton


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

It doesn't get much simpler than that !!


----------

